# squirrel tube



## jth678 (Nov 26, 2010)

well im about done building my squirrel tube to help train my dog. does anyone have one and if yall do how do they work for the dogs i have heard not to use it all the time but i dont think it would hurt to use it a couple times ?


----------



## state159 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are all kinds of arrangements as to the design of squirrel tubes. Some of the nicer ones have a ground level, then go up maybe 15 ft. up a tree and then will go horizontal, about 5' off the ground and extend for about 20 ft. to simulate a timbering squirrel. Sliding gates also will limit the squirrels' movements. Start a pup chasing the squirrel on the ground level then open a gate and let the squirrel go up about 5' and let the pup "tree" on the squirrel. Keep the lessons short and keep the pup wanting more. Next day repeat and let squirrel get higher and maybe use the timbering portion of the tube. After a few days the pup should be ready to tree an easy one in the woods, city park, etc. where there are lots of squirrels. Make sure the pup is accustomed to gunfire before shooting a squirrel out to him.


----------



## jth678 (Nov 28, 2010)

well i finally got it built and caught  a squirrel to put in there but i got a problem. i cant the squirrel to come out of the house i made for him. i put some holes in the side of it to try to poke him out with a stick but he just wont come out of his box any suggestions?


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Make a door that will drop down in the front of the house and try to poke the squirrle out then when he comes out close it and only let him in there when you want.


----------



## rage (Nov 28, 2010)

if some people have pics of a tube post them..like to see how to build one..


----------



## state159 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've seen some where the fake back wall of the squirrel house will slide and push the squirrel out and block the door at the same time. Use several 1/2" wooden dowels and drill holes in the back wall  to slide dowels on. The fake wall could be made out of old tin, etc.


----------



## jth678 (Nov 28, 2010)

ill post some pics of mine tomorrow  i need to finish it i only have the ground tube and the house made i still want to add one going up the tree and across to another tree. i just caught the squirrel today so maybe by tomrrow he will be calmed down some and come out a little easier than he did this afternoon!


----------



## 706th1 (Dec 7, 2010)

what did you bait trap with


----------

